# Has anyone seen a SELF CLOSING toilet seat?



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

Not really a construction question itself, but we're constructing a new bathroom and I've been hunting for these forever. I don't mean the slow closing ones that you have to nudge, one that closes itself once the "offender" leaves without closing the lid LOL

We have kids and pets constantly in the toilet, the bathroom is beyond small, things always bounce and fall in, family will not cooperate, I'm not looking for any alternate solutions like closing the bathroom door or convincing my family... that part is hopeless LOL... I just need a lid that actually closes itself! 

If anyone has seen one of these, please let me know!

Any of the ones I've seen so far at Home Depot or Lowes are all the "gently nudge, *then* it gently closes" ones. No good, no one "gently nudges"... no amount of training so far has been effective :catfight:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Auto-lift... auto-flush, auto-close...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001KAJ2DU/?tag=sqsctseat-20

Hope it's worth the price to you...

Anything that will be auto-close will have to have a sensor, electronics, and won't be cheap... Not like a hinge that you nudge and it uses hydraulics or friction to easy/slow/soft close.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah.. here'' found you a little cheaper one.. Well.. a LOT cheaper.. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005IRLUOU/?tag=sqsctseat-20

Video of it..


[YOUTUBE]G3iRp4PmkgQ#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

EscapingToronto said:


> Any of the ones I've seen so far at Home Depot or Lowes are all the "gently nudge, *then* it gently closes" ones. No good, no one "gently nudges"... no amount of training so far has been effective :catfight:


It sounds like you need to combine one of those "self nudgers" with one of those thick carpet lid covers. Or you could just glue a small block of wood to the lid or tank to keep the lid just a wee bit off balance so it closes itself.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

when I was in High school my mother had some type of fuzzy cover on the lid one time, it would never stay up with you holding it up, it was self closing,


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Why must the toilet always be closed? It's easier for the man if it's already open. It takes less energy to put the lid down as opposed to putting it up, so I feel men are being prejudiced against!

Just kidding- I was trained to always close the lid after use, and I can't leave the bathroom with the lid up!


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

MushCreek said:


> Why must the toilet always be closed? It's easier for the man if it's already open. It takes less energy to put the lid down as opposed to putting it up, so I feel men are being prejudiced against!
> 
> Just kidding- I was trained to always close the lid after use, and I can't leave the bathroom with the lid up!


:happy2: I knew that would come up! As a woman it doesn't bother me if it's up or down, I'm just as capable of putting it down as a man is putting it up... I'm just tired of wet socks and fishing toys, cell phones, brushes, makeup, etc out of it!! :flame: LOL

Thanks everyone for the responses, I will try all of them out!


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

If anyone ever left the lid up at our house they had to clean the bathroom, right then. It only happened a couple of times. A post-it note taped under the lid for a while helped remind everyone.
Tell your family how gross it is to have toilet germs floating around and landing on everything every time it is flushed while it's open.

Toilet lids should be closed. 
If they're open when flushing, they atomize germs that fill the area and settle on everything.
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/health/2012/01/02/flushing-can-spread-diarrhea-disease/


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

Nature_Lover said:


> If anyone ever left the lid up at our house they had to clean the bathroom, right then. It only happened a couple of times. A post-it note taped under the lid for a while helped remind everyone.
> Tell your family how gross it is to have toilet germs floating around and landing on everything every time it is flushed while it's open.
> 
> Toilet lids should be closed.
> ...


I totally agree, it's gross... but they claim they've lived this long and nothing bad has happened... it's not unlike talking to a wall lol


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

A big, fluffy cover should tip the lid back down as soon as someone's back isn't holding it up.
And should the menfolk complain about having to hold it with one hand while they go, tell them that you ASKED them to shut the lid, they wouldn't, so now they have to live with the consequences. 



EscapingToronto said:


> ... but they claim they've lived this long and nothing bad has happened...


You could always take my Grandma's tactic. My dad, at a snotty 15, put his feet complete with muddy shoes, up on the couch, and Grandma instantly snapped at him "Don't you know that's bad luck!"
"Why?" <insert know-it-all 15yo smirk> "What unlucky thing will happen if you put shoes on the couch?"
"Your mother will bloody well kill you!"

 Maybe you should tell them that their bad luck is about to catch up with them.


----------



## EscapingToronto (Jun 27, 2011)

:hysterical: That's brilliant!


----------

